# Wasatch Front Anti Run In's.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This will be my first year hunt the Wasatch seriously. I've heard some stories of people having problems with Anti hunters while hunting the wasatch. Have any of you had any problems like this? How's the best way to deal with these goofy bastards. I really don't want to beat a hippy's arse if I don't have to. It would even be more embarrassing if I got my arse beat by a hippy. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Brush your teeth and don't look like a hillbilly.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Brush your teeth and don't look like a hillbilly.


suc yer mum!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you just call me a soccer mom?

Young womens advisor.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Better yet does anyone know anyone with 600+ acres in the wasatch that could let me hunt on it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

But seriously lets hear some stories. Quit Hijacking my thread treetard.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

All I've heard is that Epek got his window busted.... I havent' had any run-ins up there... but did have one gal cheering because I didn't get a deer on the other side of the valley. I think both her husband and I were embarrassed for her ridiculous antics, but hey.... whatever I guess. At least I wasn't on the mountain with her.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> It would even be more embarrassing if I got my arse beat by a hippy. :lol:


Dont worry about that. Just bust out your bear pepper spray and give them a decent dose. They will probably drop to the ground and start crying like a baby. And if you want to you could tap dance on them a little, I wont tell anyone. The only problem I have ever had was about 5 years ago, some dudes got into my tuck and and tried to steal my cd player when I was out fly fishing. They heard me coming and started running out of my bronco, unfortunaley one choose the wrong way to run and ran right into my haymaker right. I laid him out cold. By the time I got after his other friends they were in there car and drove off and left there friend knocked out on the gravel. The best part is that I was in my waders and fly fishing vest.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coydogg said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > It would even be more embarrassing if I got my arse beat by a hippy. :lol:
> ...


That's awesome! I would have stole his wallet... :mrgreen:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Last year had a guy tell us "you can't hunt up here" simply told him yah we can. He then said he didn't know why someone would want to murder an animal. Just said cause we enjoy it. That really must've got his goat cuz he really started going off. Told me I should go get a lap dance and leave the animals alone :lol:


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Told me I should go get a lap dance and leave the animals alone :lol:


Should have asked him if his wife was gonna give the lap dance :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Told me I should go get a lap dance and leave the animals alone :lol:


You should have told him I will go get it after I kill my deer. :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

If you get confronted, just let them know that you accept their gratitude for allowing them to have access to the trails and the Forest land up there, because with out the Sportsman Lobby and the dollars spent by Sportsman, most of it would be private and they wouldn't have access either. So you appreciate any thanks they can give to you and the other sportsman and tell them to look up the RMEF, MDF or any of the other Wildlife conservation organizations and let them know that a small donation goes a long way to allowing them access. They always get quite the look on their face.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Most people you run into up there really don't care, they don't hunt themselves and could care less about your hunting. I have run across many people while hiking out in the afternoon and never once has anyone said anything bad, most just say hi. Don't get too pumped up for a confrontation that more than likely will not happen, just ignore them if they do say something. Kind of like the kid at school that says something just to get a rise out of you, that is what they look for and smart comments only fuel the fire even more.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Told me I should go get a lap dance and leave the animals alone :lol:
> ...


dkhntrdstn...a man after my own heart... :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Last year had a guy tell us "you can't hunt up here" simply told him yah we can. He then said he didn't know why someone would want to murder an animal. Just said cause we enjoy it. That really must've got his goat cuz he really started going off. *Told me I should go get a lap dance *and leave the animals alone :lol:


If he was paying, hell yeah! :lol:

I have had a few people tell me not to shot their dogs and someone tell me they hope I didn't kill an innocent animal, nothing really serious. I have found if you are nice and polite, most people will be the same back. Also if they start going off on you, take the high road, you will gain nothing if you be a dick.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

See my problem is I would like to be the better person but my mouth will not let me. If someone is going to be a huge doosher to me, I'm going to let them know I think they are a ****ing douche bag! And that's when the punching comes in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Last year had a guy tell us "you can't hunt up here" simply told him yah we can. He then said he didn't know why someone would want to murder an animal. Just said cause we enjoy it. That really must've got his goat cuz he really started going off. Told me I should go get a lap dance and leave the animals alone :lol:


I guess if you're going to say something to them, might as well be straightforward about it. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Most people you run into up there really don't care, they don't hunt themselves and could care less about your hunting. I have run across many people while hiking out in the afternoon and never once has anyone said anything bad, most just say hi. Don't get too pumped up for a confrontation that more than likely will not happen, just ignore them if they do say something. Kind of like the kid at school that says something just to get a rise out of you, that is what they look for and smart comments only fuel the fire even more.


Best advice of all, avoid anything, be polite, most "get it" but I am sure some are trying to give "hunters" a black eye. I have never rean into one, like Quakey said most are very nice, but anything goes down and it's not your name V.S. PETA, it's a "hunter has confrentation with hiker". Headline says it all.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> coydogg said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":vncftfcw] It would even be more embarrassing if I got my arse beat by a hippy. :lol:
> ...


That's awesome! I would have stole his wallet... :mrgreen:[/quote:vncftfcw]

Haha. I actually jumped in my truck to start chasing down his friends. But looked in my mirror and saw the dude that was knocked out had his legs laying right behind my tire. So I had to get back out, and drag him to posistion where I wouldnt run him over. I rolled him over on to his stomach cause he was still out cold and sometimes when you knock someone out that good they will throw up and I sure didnt want anything more severe to happen to him. I got back in my truck but buy that time the guys were long gone. Can you believe that though? His friend just left him there. I guess they came and got him sometime that night cause he wasnt there when I went fishing the following morning. Or maybe the coyotes or cats got him. :|


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever ran into some out of country tourists? Last year I was up Big Cottonwood and while hiking up I ran into like 10 Chinese ladys. They were fascinated that I was bow hunting. I then had to do a photo shoot with all them and they had to pose with me. Haha and then they wanted to do "sexy poses" while holding my bow. The whole time I didnt know what the hell was giong on, not one of them spoke english and the biggest one was like 5 foot nothin and about 95 pounds. They were just giggling and laughing. And I just said " yeah haha" a lot. I guess it was kind of a cool experience. Better than having some chick with hairy armpits tell me I am a piece of crap for being a hunter.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coydogg said:


> Has anyone ever ran into some out of country tourists? Last year I was up Big Cottonwood and while hiking up I ran into like 10 Chinese ladys. They were fascinated that I was bow hunting. I then had to do a photo shoot with all them and they had to pose with me. Haha and then they wanted to do "sexy poses" while holding my bow. The whole time I didnt know what the hell was giong on, not one of them spoke english and the biggest one was like 5 foot nothin and about 95 pounds. They were just giggling and laughing. And I just said " yeah haha" a lot. I guess it was kind of a cool experience. Better than having some chick with hairy armpits tell me I am a piece of crap for being a hunter.


You lucky *******! That's every man's dream. In fact last night I had a dream I had several Asian ladies posing for pictures with me while I held my bow!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the Asian thing really isn't all it's talked up to be...you wanna stick with American choice USDA...trust me...


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

A couple of year ago I started hiking up a trail and started smelling a smell from the highschool days and just happened to look 50 yards off the trail and see a guy smoking a blunt, no big deal I was still a good 1/2 mile from where I would really start hunting. Then it itook a turn and the guy spots me a picks up a good size branch and starts hitting trees to make alot of noise, still no big deal until he started following me along the trail hitting every tree he could find. I finally stopped and asked what the **** he was doing and he would not answer. I started down the trail again and decided do keep on walking into the pines still 50 yards up off the trail so I stopped and said you need to back off or I will stop you, still no answer so I turned and went to full draw and he had no idea I never nocked an arrow. I belive it put a scare into him because he left very quick. On the way out I ran into the sheriff and told him the story and also threw in how I wanted to try out my own blunt on the guy, and he said if it ever happen again to call if I had cell service because that is harassment and if he was smoking a blunt that would be strike two.He also told me not to try out a rubber blunt on anyone not that I would. What is wrong with some people.....


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You lucky ****! That's every man's dream. In fact last night I had a dream I had several Asian ladies posing for pictures with me while I held my bow!!


Man, I'm just not into most Asian girls. Not saying I have anything against them, just not attracted to most of them. That Lucy Lu and that girl out of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon are pretty decent though.


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

i wouldn't worry about it. i haven't ever had any issues. a couple of odd looks and "haven't seen any deer today" type things, but nothing to get your panties in a bunch about. most people could care less about you, what you're doing, etc. so long as you stay out of their way. and, if someone gets after you, best to keep your cool and relax. if you're nice, and take a minute to chat and explain stuff, you can usually put people's noticeable hesitation at rest and explain the sport we love.

one thing, however, sportsman dollars have had nothing to do with the creation of the wasatch forest reserve, ie, most of the wasatch extended areas, it was protection of water supply (at least as how i understand it) that did. don't take this wrong, as i have nothing against the countless good sportsman have done for wildlife, but if you're going to get in it with someone who doesn't have your same viewpoint, have your facts straight so you can communicate our point of view more effectively. 

so, bottomline, don't worry about it... but i would worry about car break-ins and people stealing stuff so don't bring much past what you need in your truck/car/etc. lots of smash and dash in big/millcreek/etc.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

coydogg said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky ****! That's every man's dream. In fact last night I had a dream I had several Asian ladies posing for pictures with me while I held my bow!!
> ...


while I was in Singapore i saw several that had a waste about the size of my arm. Way cute face also. they would love you long time I hear! :mrgreen:


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have hunted the wasatch for 20 yrs now and i have never had any problems but i did have one lady ask me what i was doing up there with a weapon. and if we all got together and hunted in one big group. And she also wanted to know what boutique we all bought our petty outfits at. And do i have to match my blouse with my chino's. I said yes


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

One of those situations where we have to absolutely swallow our pride... Too much to lose. I will add that I have never had anything but pleasant encounters... Usually some pretty good people up in the canyons...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Yesterday was the first time I've ever hunted in the Wasatch and funny thing is the people on bikes and hikers were much more friendly to me than the one hunter I ran into. 

On the hike out I had a guy on a bike stop to ask where I was hunting, how it was going, and if I had heard the elk bugle. After responding that I only heard 1 bugle and telling him where it was I asked why was he wondering. He then told me about a spot that he was biking and then hiking off the trail a bit to get to and that he was specifically going up there to sit and listen to the bulls bugle, which is why he had his headlamp on his bike so he could ride down in the dark. After complimenting me on the effort I was making to hunt with a bow he said there were a bunch of big bulls and lots of cows in that spot and he wished me luck if I went into that area soon. 

Talk about friendly!!


----------

